# was ist ein Leiter-Charakter bei Diablo2??



## zuffi-pet (21. Juli 2005)

hi hab mir des game diblo2 mit expansion set gekauft!
hab ir im battlenet einen charakter erstellt und LEITER-CHARAKTER auch angeklikt!
jetzt steht unter meinem charakter(im Auswahlmenue) läuft in 11 tagen ab!!!
was bedeutet LEITER-CHARAKTER? und wieso läuft es in 11 Tagen ab???
plz help!!!

mfg peter


----------



## Herr-Sengele (21. Juli 2005)

zuffi-pet am 21.07.2005 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> hi hab mir des game diblo2 mit expansion set gekauft!
> hab ir im battlenet einen charakter erstellt und LEITER-CHARAKTER auch angeklikt!
> jetzt steht unter meinem charakter(im Auswahlmenue) läuft in 11 tagen ab!!!
> was bedeutet LEITER-CHARAKTER? und wieso läuft es in 11 Tagen ab???
> ...




http://diablo2.ingame.de/spiel/chartypes.php

Ist google eigentlich so schwer zu bedienen? Sollte man den Typen von google evtl. mal sagen   

gruß&hth,


P.S.: Steht da wirklich leiter-charakter? Ich meine, ist ja schön und gut wenn man auf deutsch übersetzt, aber leiter-char? lol


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2005)

ERSTER eintrag bei google mit suchwot "leiter-charakter": http://diablo2.ingame.de/spiel/chartypes.php    

und hier weitere: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=leiter-charakter&meta= 

ist auch als "ladder" bekannt, das ist halt english, aber oft geläufiger


siehe signatur 




@sengele: so fix heute?


----------



## Herr-Sengele (21. Juli 2005)

Herbboy am 21.07.2005 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> @sengele: so fix heute?



Für dich hats noch immer gereicht    

gruß,


----------



## Caputo (22. Juli 2005)

zuffi-pet am 21.07.2005 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> hi hab mir des game diblo2 mit expansion set gekauft!
> hab ir im battlenet einen charakter erstellt und LEITER-CHARAKTER auch angeklikt!
> jetzt steht unter meinem charakter(im Auswahlmenue) läuft in 11 tagen ab!!!
> was bedeutet LEITER-CHARAKTER? und wieso läuft es in 11 Tagen ab???
> ...



Der ladder char läuft nicht ab wenn du ihn regelmäßig spielst. Nach 2 oder 3 Stunden Spielzeit steht auch nix mehr von wegen Ablaufzeit.


----------



## Thunda (23. Juli 2005)

leiter-charakter (oft ladder-char genannt) bedeutet
1. dass du die möglichkeit hast in die offizielle ladder zu kommen, wenn dein charakter ein sehr hohes level erreicht (z.Z. ab lvl95), das ganze ist aber sehr zeitintesiv
2. du kannst bestimmte gegenstände finden, die im "non-ladder" modus nicht vorhanden sind
3. die monster haben mehr lebenspunkte als im non-ladder modus, sind also schwerer zu besiegen

mfg


----------



## Thunda (23. Juli 2005)

mist hab mich verklickt, wollte eigentlich editieren -.-

also was ich noch sagen wollte:
wenn eine ladder-saison zu ende ist werden alle ladder charakter automatisch in den non-ladder modus transferiert.

mfg


----------



## Caputo (23. Juli 2005)

Thunda am 23.07.2005 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> mist hab mich verklickt, wollte eigentlich editieren -.-
> 
> also was ich noch sagen wollte:
> wenn eine ladder-saison zu ende ist werden alle ladder charakter automatisch in den non-ladder modus transferiert.
> ...



Die jetzige Ladder-Saison geht wahrscheinlich nie zu Ende


----------

